# Pic Of injection sites on a goat!!



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I found this pic informative..So i thought id share in hopes to help others!
ENJOY!!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Great information! Thanks for sharing! Wish mine looked that happy at shot time.....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Fabulous, I'm going to right click and save that photo on my computer for future references!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I also just saved to favorites always great to have extra info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I printed this one as well to put into my goat journal! Thank you a million!


----------

